# *NEW* Nitecore MH12 Rechargeable 1000 Lumen Light



## Ryp (Feb 9, 2015)

http://nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=154#.VNkClvnF9AI


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 10, 2015)

Wow! So THATS Nitecores version of the UC35! I never thought I would say this but Nitecore seems to officially be on a roll in 2015. I cant find this for sale though, pre orders maybe? I adore my UC35, the in hand feel is just straight up premium but then again so was the price. It DID come with a very nice 3200mah Fenix 18650 though. Am very curious as to how much this new Nitecore will go for...


----------



## smooth2o (Feb 10, 2015)

This appears to identical to the new MH10 except the MH10 is 3/4" shorter or so. Does the MH12 have a clicky on the back end and that's why it's longer? My MH10 was $65.

Somebody will have to explain why the OP's post is not hot linked? And, how to do it.


----------



## Ryp (Feb 10, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> Wow! So THATS Nitecores version of the UC35! I never thought I would say this but Nitecore seems to officially be on a roll in 2015. I cant find this for sale though, pre orders maybe? I adore my UC35, the in hand feel is just straight up premium but then again so was the price. It DID come with a very nice 3200mah Fenix 18650 though. Am very curious as to how much this new Nitecore will go for...



The Nitecore MH12 comes with a 3200mAh 18650 as well, albeit $10 cheaper at $79.95




smooth2o said:


> This appears to identical to the new MH10 except the MH10 is 3/4" shorter or so. Does the MH12 have a clicky on the back end and that's why it's longer? My MH10 was $65.
> 
> Somebody will have to explain why the OP's post is not hot linked? And, how to do it.



It does have a tailswitch for momentary. This light is pretty much a rechargeable P12.

It's not hot linked 'cause I use this screen capture program called Lightshot. Super quick, super easy to use.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 12, 2015)

Just released. Battery Junction has em. Order placed. Should be interesting.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 12, 2015)

Canceled my order. Even though BJ is listing it and selling it their CS just told me they wont actually have the light until ...wait for it...December. Im sure other retailers will likely have it next month so..


----------



## Przemo(c) (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi Guys,

That'll be probably my next EDC... Any idea where i can buy this? 
Also I was wondering- if this light has a donut ring as my P25? Great light but I would love to have an OP reflector inside...
However maybe the donut problem does not exists here.... I don't know... Somehow I don't trust this smooth reflectors....


----------



## Przemo(c) (Feb 14, 2015)

Hello? Anything? Why so quiet? Nobody knows nothing?


----------



## tokyo (Feb 14, 2015)

Przemo(c) said:


> Hello? Anything? Why so quiet? Nobody knows nothing?


Ebay


----------



## Doheny (Feb 15, 2015)

Przemo(c) said:


> Hello? Anything? Why so quiet? Nobody knows nothing?



Amazon has a bunch

.


----------



## Przemo(c) (Feb 20, 2015)

Yes, true, thank you. I have found some. Anyone any beamshots? Or maybe if you could point something similar to that. Is it narrow, wide, any doughnuts? Your thoughts?


----------



## Lawson4323 (Feb 20, 2015)

Picking one up! can't wait!


----------



## bladesmith3 (Feb 24, 2015)

does the turbo mode just stay on while you hold the button? or can it be switched on as a mode?


----------



## Ryp (Feb 24, 2015)

bladesmith3 said:


> does the turbo mode just stay on while you hold the button? or can it be switched on as a mode?



I'm assuming it would stay on like regular turbo modes. I believe you're thinking of burst modes.


----------



## mkuiper (Feb 25, 2015)

I also ordered one of these. I only heard good things about the p12 and saw this and was like, yupp i'm buying it. Also ordered their new penlight!


----------



## Ryp (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## dabotsonline (Mar 2, 2015)

For the couple of people who have received their MH12, how does the build quality compare to Nitecore's older flashlights? (the ones that didn't feature microUSB charging) Some of the posters in the Fenix UC35 thread have commented that the aluminium feels twice as thick as that on the older Nitecores.


----------



## rs4ever (Mar 4, 2015)

Have both the MH10 and MH12.
MH10 is low profile. If you clip it inside your jeans pocket, the MH10 doesn't stick out much. MH12 sticks out quite a bit and is not comfortable as it's constantly pushing against my when I am sitting or driving.


----------



## Trevilux (Mar 18, 2015)

Only some Pics for your reference:
(Little pics review about Nitecore MH12)





With all the necessary extras:












Size, comparison, in the hand:



















Some details:






























Some about Beam and compatibility with 25.4 accesories:






































Some about technical data:

(1º step down is not a real mode, it is only the value after first step)











Very good flashlight. I love it. (only, I would like that the first step down can be a real eligible mode)


----------



## Ryp (Mar 18, 2015)

Very nice pictures, thanks!


----------



## override666666 (Mar 21, 2015)

Got mine. Still same clip but the packaging pic says otherwise....


----------



## Trevilux (Mar 26, 2015)

Seems a first batch with the same clip as Nitecore P12. From Nitecore comment that new batch, will have the same clip as indicated in box.


----------



## randy01 (May 5, 2015)

Been lurking here for quite some time and this is gonna be my first post... Just ordered the MH12. My first serious flashlight 😁

Bought a MT06 pen light and a JB br10 but sold off the JB for this. Can't wait


----------



## Tixx (May 14, 2015)

Wrong thread!


----------



## BunnyBunny (May 22, 2015)

I was worried the Nitecore MH10, MH12 and MH20 may not be waterproof without the usb cover. So I contacted Nitecore and they confirmed my suspicions to be correct. Heres what they said when I asked if the new MH series lights were waterproof without the usb cover: 

"Thank you for your interest in Nitecore's product, the torch is not waterproof without the USB port cover.


Knowing the Nitecore usb flashlights are not waterproof without the usb cover is a a real let down. I will be sticking with my Fenix UC35 which is waterproof, with or without the usb cover.


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 1, 2015)

According to the Fb post this light has been released in NW Tint as Mh12W.
https://m.facebook.com/NitecoreFlas...83479796:eligibleForSeeFirstBumping.&__tn__=E


----------



## snowlover91 (Sep 2, 2015)

Wow great catch wonder if they are planning more NW options?


----------



## markr6 (Sep 2, 2015)

My hunch about Nitecore NW options was correct! Hopefully they keep it going for more models!







Now for the TM16W, EC11W, MH20W...


----------



## ramicio (Sep 28, 2015)

I bought this light maybe 6 months ago. It lasted a week. It kept getting water in it because the charge plug doesn't stay in very well, and because there is a seam on it from molding that impedes sealing, and also after repeated drops it just stopped. In my line of work I drop it a lot (out of my pocket onto the floor immediately below, so not from major heights). The way the pocket clip comes off so easily doesn't help, and I lost that a long time ago. I returned it under warranty, and this one lasted a few months before it started doing the same crap. Today it just bit the dust. I took it full apart and the way the PCBs are mounted to each other are some basic SMD pads. All I did was hit it with the desoldering braid and the pad came right with it. What a **** poor design. They could have either put vias in these pads, or put them on both the top and bottom of the board. They are only on one side, and it's the side that the "riser" board would pull away from. The other PCBS have vias in these mounting pads, but not the one with the brass battery terminal. Now I'm left with a $90 paper weight. I need a flash light for work, and I'm not going to be taking my Niwalker Vostro BK-FA02. I feel because I found the problem with their product that they should give me a replacement one, regardless of me taking this one apart, or something of a different model that works better, like maybe if the P12W is constructed any differently inside. The positive battery terminal even gets smashed after a few drops and stops making contact with the terminal, because they have that stupid piece of plastic around it. It's a great light when it works.


----------



## D6859 (Nov 24, 2015)

Can you find the warm MH12W version anywhere else than GoingGear? Nitecore lists only MH12 on their site.

Edit. Nitecore Store also lists the light. I just may have to wait for the price to get lower...


----------

